# Matamucil question?



## targeryan04 (Jul 18, 2011)

I started taking Metamucil about 3 weeks ago and I've been taking 2 pills a night ever since. About 4 days ago, I started to notice that my bowels started to turn orange. I'm wondering if this is because of the amount of Metamucil I'm taking? It says on the box that Metamucil decreases the absorption of certain vitamins...if that is true, then is this what I'm experiencing? Should I stop taking Metamucil or should I form a plan to drink it a certain time?Thanks


----------

